# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Ona mail anketa o platnenim pelenama...

## TeddyBearz

Ne mogu sad naći gdje smo je već spomenuli. Uglavnom, anketu je zapravo poslala vlasnica Swaddlebees i prvo je tvrdila da to nije došlo od nje.  :Nope:  Super, daš im mail kod narudžbe, a onda ti šalju štošta drugo što, koliko ja znam, uopće ne bi smjeli.  :Nope:

----------


## anjica

mislim stvarno   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Navodno je prodala firmu i novi vlasnici su poslali tu anketu. Hmmmmmm...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## josie

pa da ju je stoput prodala, i da su, eto, oni poslali anketu, gdje piše da je to došlo od njih, a nisu prodilali podatke.
dizaster, a kao secure paymant.
ježim se od toga!
s'e i' treba tužit'!

TB kako si došla do te info?

----------


## vimmerby

sram ih bilo!

a kaj je najgore, ja se uopće ne sjećam da sam im ostavljala svoju mail adresu  :?

----------


## Irchi

I vidim da su WAHM-ice jaaaaaaaaaaako ljute jer je lagala i radila to pod drugim imenom i da će bojkotirati Swaddlebees do daljnjega.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TB kako si došla do te info?


Bio je topic o tome na Diaper Pinu.




> a kaj je najgore, ja se uopće ne sjećam da sam im ostavljala svoju mail adresu  :?


Pa uvijek kod naručivanja ostavljaš mail adresu na koju ti šalju broj narudžbe i mail kad ti je pošalju.




> I vidim da su WAHM-ice jaaaaaaaaaaako ljute jer je lagala i radila to pod drugim imenom i da će bojkotirati Swaddlebees do daljnjega.


Gdje, gdje?  :Grin:  Da, netko ju je još na početku cijele priče pitao da li je to došlo od nje, a ona je rekla "ne".  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Irchi

> Gdje, gdje?


E, taj prvi topic na kojem je bilo poziva i na pobunu, je na žalost OBRISAN  :shock: .
Ovo je link na stranici gdje je njen odgovor. 
http://www.diaperpin.com/forum04/top...41&whichpage=5
Poslije su se sprdale s njenim objašnjenjima. 
Priča ide ovako:
Došla anketa mailom s kontakt adresom realdiaper@yahoo.com i svi mislili da je od RDA (to je koliko sam skužila neka agencija, možda za zaštitu svih WHAM-a). I onda se netko sjetio kontaktirati RDA i oni su rekli, to nismo mi. A i zašto bi jedna takva organizacija imala mail na Yahoo-u  :Laughing:  . I tako su kontaktirali onog tko je slao anketu, neki Inteli-nešto, zapravo servis koji pomaže da se preko njega rade ankete i istraživanja. I oni su onda morali reći čija je to zapravo baza i tko je slao anketu koristeći njihovu uslugu. Uglavnom Margarita je rekla nisam ja, nego neki celebrity-ji   :Laughing:  . I onda su sve WHAM poludile jer se nanosi šteta i njihovom ugledau kao proizvođačica pelena i da im sad njihovi kupci neće ispunjavati ankete i mislit će da su sve takve lažljivice. A uz to po zakonu smo ostavili podatke samo zbog obavijesti o pelenicama i novitetima, a ne da nas netko lažno anketira.
Toliko.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Meni je ovo najbolji dio priče:




> Margarita je rekla nisam ja, nego neki celebrity-ji   .


  :Laughing:  

A znači na taj prvi topic si mislila, ja sam danas čitala ovaj drugi, gdje je spomenuto da je prvi obrisan.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> svi mislili da je od RDA (to je koliko sam skužila neka agencija, možda za zaštitu svih WHAM-a)


RDA je Real Diaper Association, neprofitna udruga - zato su ljudi i odgovarali na anketu, a kad ono...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vimmerby

> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a kaj je najgore, ja se uopće ne sjećam da sam im ostavljala svoju mail adresu  :?
> 
> 
> Pa uvijek kod naručivanja ostavljaš mail adresu na koju ti šalju broj narudžbe i mail kad ti je pošalju.


ma znam. ali nikad nisam naručivala sa SB, niti se logirala i sl. ne sjećam se ni dal' sam uopće bila na njihovim stranicama. 
eto, zato mi je bilo čudno otkud im   :Smile:

----------


## kailash

sram ih bilo....  :Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vimmerby prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, to je čudno, tko zna kako su je se onda dočepali... jer nema sumnje da su oni to slali.  :Mad:

----------


## vimmerby

možda su me zavrbovali negdje pod kamuflažom.  
u svakom slučaju, skroz ne fer od njih igrati takvu prljavu igru!   :Nope:

----------

